# Fences in the evil places of Middle Earth would look like...?



## PRO5OHHO (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm doing something weird. Last year I got it in my head that my Halloween display theme should be "Mordor". Full size Tolkien-related props aren't really a thing that you can buy, so I've had to make, am still making and will probably ALWAYS be making the props for this display. I'm a jack of all trades and master of none. Sometimes I obsess over the props and try to make them almost perfect, and sometimes I just say "eff it, that's good enough, it's not like Trick-Or-Treaters know the difference between Gollum & Dobby anyway".

But I digress, this thread isn't even about the display. I'll probably make a separate thread for that. THIS is a thread about something I want to MAKE for the display. Trick-Or-Treaters LOVE to tramp right into the display and sit on props to take selfies, I don't want that. I want them to stay out and appreciate the art I've poured hundreds of hours into, and not crush the props with their giant American butts (mine included). So, I need a fence. BUT it has to match my Mordor theme.

So, what kind of fences might look good in Mordor/the Dead Marshes/Weathertop? I REALLY want to make fake log Czech Hedgehogs as I think it would be kind of a solemn reminder of the sacrifices and horrors of WWI, but that is going to be a giant pain in the butt, so I'm open to other ideas as well. I may just throw a bunch of branches on the ground in the form of a wall and call it a day. I did see that in The Fellowship of the Ring that the entrance to the Tower of Orthanc is lined by wooden posts with chain, but it didn't look very rustic enough to me. I could carve stone walls out of insulation foam which would also be a lot of work.

*But I'm wondering what other types of barriers y'all can think of that might look like an authentic scary Middle Earth fence.*

So far for props I have: Barad-Dur, Gollum (with FISH!), a Nazgul, a Nazgul horse, a wolf, Mount Doom, a lava river, an Orc/Goblin, Saruman, braziers & Orc war banners. This is a photo from last year, I know, the lighting is terrible.

Also - I'm located in Houston, TX - Just in case anyone gets bored and wants to come help build stuff!


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 11, 2022)

Cool concept. The only thing that comes to mind is: simple fence posts with Shelob spider webs strung in between. (You might also have to add Shelob herself.) What materials to use and how to make it look good, I don't know. Good luck.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 11, 2022)

When I think of Mordor, I think of something unwelcoming - like this. There's got to be plenty of this in Texas.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 11, 2022)

Nothing says "Trick or treat!" to a bunch of hopped-up-on-sugar little kids like a yardfull of barbed wire! 🤣


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 11, 2022)

PRO5OHHO, I hope you are handing out rings instead of candy for Halloween.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> PRO5OHHO, I hope you are handing out rings instead of candy for Halloween.


I hope they are too! And maybe add a bit of Lembas for the road home! (Yes I have actually made and do in fact eat, a creation of Lembas)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm afraid it's cram for me. 🥺

And welcome to the forum, PRO50HHO! If you'd like to introduce yourself "formally", and say something about your particular interests, don't forget our New Members thread:








New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 7, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Cool concept. The only thing that comes to mind is: simple fence posts with Shelob spider webs strung in between. (You might also have to add Shelob herself.) What materials to use and how to make it look good, I don't know. Good luck.


I like this idea, with lots of spiders (big and small) strung along it too


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 7, 2022)

Here's one suggestion:


> . . .the hobbits landed[. . .] with a thud and a crunch, into the last thing that they had expected: a tangle of thorny bushes. There Sam lay still, softly sucking a scratched hand. [. . .] 'Bless me, Mr. Frodo, but I didn't know as anything grew in Mordor! But if I had a'known, this is just what I'd have looked for. These thorns must be a foot long by the feel of them,; they've stuck through everything I've got on. Wish I'd a'put that mail-shirt on!' [ . . . ] 'Orc-mail doesn't keep these thorns out,' said Frodo. 'Not even a leather jenkin is any good.'


That could bring bring some lawsuits. I suppose you might be able to find rubber substitutes.


----------

